# What happened with Honda EU2200i?



## cilgiameds (Mar 15, 2019)

Does anyone know why retailers can’t sell this generator right now. We have tried for weeks at several retailers both online and in store and are told it can’t be sold right now by order of Honda. 
Is there a recall?







We even tried buying from an independent sales person on eBay and they could not ship until told it was ok to by Honda. What gives? An internet search is turning up no news on why this is. We needed this generator before May, and see getting worried we won’t be able to get one before then.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I heard about a recall here, that would be my guess:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...200-watt-generator-recall.html#/topics/147845


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's the recall info: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/Recalls/P-PTB54942 RC58 Poster.pdf

In some EB2200i and EU2200i generators, the screws used to assemble the fuel valve may loosen during use allowing the valve to leak fuel. If gasoline or gasoline vapors leak, a fire or explosion could occur.


----------



## heatmaster (Mar 25, 2019)

This is a bummer. We're in need of a generator and I've been eyeing the EU2200i. Anyone have an alternate recommendation?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

heatmaster said:


> This is a bummer. We're in need of a generator and I've been eyeing the EU2200i. Anyone have an alternate recommendation?


 I would imagine they'll be available again in a week or two... They're just replacing the fuel valve.

Home Depot is listing some as available in some stores now. Check your nearby stores for availability. Northern Tool says "ships in 3 - 8 Business Days". Hopefully they'll become more available soon as updates are made.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

What are your criteria? 

If you're open to used, I'd consider an EU2000i. If you want new, and a Honda, they have larger inverter units as well.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I would take a look at the Yamaha EF2200iS.
quality will be as good for sure.
It has 2 hrs more run time on a tank of gas.
The Honda also has a rubber timing belt which needs to be replaced at about 400 hrs or so. I think the Yam has gear driven cams to pushrod so no $200 maintenance bill at 400 hrs.
Both good units.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Researching the EF2000iS vs EU2000i a few years ago, the Honda had a bigger engine (99cc vs 79cc). This helped it deal better with sudden surge loads (like starting a compressor, etc). And the Honda was able to run above the rated 1600W output (but below the 2000W) for a half hour, vs about 30 seconds for the Yamaha. 

The EU2200i increased from 99cc (EU2000i) to 121cc. The Yamaha EF2200iS remained at 79cc, like the EF2000iS. 

I have heard great things about the Yamaha quality. I'd prefer to not have a timing belt in my Honda, due to wondering how it will fare in 10+ years. And for the 2000W versions, the Yamaha was quieter at idle, I think, with the smaller engine, though it became louder at a full load. But depending on how you expect to load it, things like engine size and surge ability may be considerations.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Electric Generators Direct is now listing the EU2200i with immediate free shipping: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...D_cVz_souHopvlEZXVex1GKPYjhIe7nhoC4O0QAvD_BwE

3/27/2019: Northern Tool now saying ships in 2-5 days...
3/30/2019: Northern Tool now listed in stock with immediate free shipping.


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

I think Honda will have a winner on their hands with their new EU2200i vs the equivalent Yamaha EF2200iS if noise level is an important criteria. From the spec sheets, Honda was able to maintain the same noise levels despite the increase in outputs, but Yamaha have been unable to do this with their new offering. Which is a bit of a shame, as I would pick the Honda over the Yamaha just on the lower noise levels. 

I bought a Yamaha EF2000iS when comparing with the Honda EU20i but if I were to do it again, the Honda will get my business next time, as I don't run long hours on my generator, so the timing belt and plastic cam gear may not really be an issue. The Yamaha EF2400iS is simply too big for me to manhandle for a camping trip.


----------



## San (Sep 22, 2021)

you can analyze about it by following any of these sites, it helped me to avoid confusion
https://www.generatorreviews.net
Electric Generators Direct | Specializing in Power Generators


----------

